# How big are newborn goats?



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I was wondering roughly how big newborn goat kids are? This includes their weight for a miniature goat (such as Nigerian Dwarf), Standard size (such as alpine), and a bigger breed (such as a boer)? Maybe like the size of a small dog? Also, would you say they are about a foot long, or shorter? I am getting prepared for when I own goats and I am actually knitting goat sweaters to put away in my goat kit. (Call me crazy)! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Well great job preparing  !! I can't A your Q  .. But I have to say GOOD LUCK !!  

P.S. Your not crazy .. Your called a well prepared person !! Some people aren't !!


----------



## SheepGirl

I'm no expert on goats, but I assume they would be 7-10 lbs at birth. Some may be heavier, some may be lighter. But that's what our lambs are born at.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

boer goats any where from 4 or 5 lbs to hopefully closer to 10 or 12 lbs with the average being more around 8 or 9 lbs.


----------



## Stacykins

If boer goats are 4-5lbs, than nigerians must be teeeeeeny when newborn!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Oh wow! 4-5 pounds is really tiny! I think I may need to make some smaller sweaters... 
The sweater pattern that I am going by is made for a small dog. I have never seen a baby goat in person so I am just trying to imagine how big they are.
If the sweater fits a chihuahua then will it most likely fit a newborn goat kid?
Thank you all for your input this far! I appriciate it!


----------



## RPC

What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.


----------



## Roll farms

I usually buy 0-3 mos. / 3-6 mos human baby-sized shirts to put on goats and just roll up the sleeves as needed....so if you get 'close' to those sizes you should be fine.

For boys, you want to sort of leave a gap in the belly area (I usually cut out a V shape) so they don't get pee-soaked.  Girls' coats can be longer.

We had 2 pygmy kids born here, one was 4#, one was 5#.  Our Nubians average 7.5#, boers 8#, but we've had kids from 3.5# all the way up to 14#.


----------



## lilhill

My Nigerian babies are anywhere from 2 to 4 pounds at birth.


----------



## Roll farms

I think if I had a 2# kid I'd smooch / squeeze / love it to death.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think if I had a 2# kid I'd smooch / squeeze / love it to death.


Me too!  I want minis but Hubby won't let me.  He is afraid I won't send them to auction if they don't sell.  He is probably right. 

My kiko kids are 4-10 lbs and my boers are 6-12 lbs.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.


I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
Click to expand...

I'm getting Nigerians and I'm new !! I love their small stature and their loving personalities .. I'll be milking Mine !!


----------



## lilhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
Click to expand...

All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

lilhill said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_fiona4.jpg
Click to expand...

They're are Nigerians with large teats !!  You just have to check them to see if they have a goat milking family and good udder and teats !!

ETA: That is a great looking doe you got there !


----------



## elevan

Since you're figuring out what size to knit sweaters...I have a handful of dog sweaters that I bought at Walmart that I use for my pygmies if they're needed.  Sizes are XS, S, M.  You could go to Walmart and get the measurements right off the sweaters that they have


----------



## Hillsvale

lilhill said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_fiona4.jpg
Click to expand...

God you should have put a warning on this post !


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

lilhill said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RPC wrote:*
> What breed of goats do you have? For the mini's I would say the chihuahua coay would be close to right on. and then for standards maybe a size small so like a yorkie I would say 6-9 pounds is average for a boer. I know I had a 5 pounder  and a 10 1/2 pounder last year. It just depends.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_fiona4.jpg
Click to expand...

You goat people sure like to show off your does' udders!  How much milk does your girl give you?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

elevan said:
			
		

> Since you're figuring out what size to knit sweaters...I have a handful of dog sweaters that I bought at Walmart that I use for my pygmies if they're needed.  Sizes are XS, S, M.  You could go to Walmart and get the measurements right off the sweaters that they have


Good idea! I wonder if they would have measurments on Walmart's website? I will have to check it out.


----------



## lilhill

See!  You just gotta look around and get those strong milk lines with great udders in the pedigrees.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I just found this nice sizing chart for the dog sweaters they sell at walmart:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lulu-Pink-Gold-Ruffle-Sweater-Multiple-Sizes-Available-Dogs/17038464


----------



## lilhill

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually do not have any goats at the moment. I am getting prepared for when I do. I am not exactly sure what breed I will end up getting. Most likely an Alpine though I also like Nigerian Dwarfs. But I have heard that Nigerian Dwarfs are harder to milk for newbies like me as their teats are smaller. So I will most likely go with a bigger breed such as an Alpine or Toggenburg.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_fiona4.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You goat people sure like to show off your does' udders!  How much milk does your girl give you?
Click to expand...

She freshened on nov. 22nd so this will be the first time for milking since she has been here.  I will let ya know in a couple of weeks how much she puts in the pail.


----------



## elevan

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I just found this nice sizing chart for the dog sweaters they sell at walmart:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lulu-Pink-Gold-Ruffle-Sweater-Multiple-Sizes-Available-Dogs/17038464


----------



## that's*satyrical

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think if I had a 2# kid I'd smooch / squeeze / love it to death.


Oh crap. I never even thought of that. Anyone who is immune to goat cuteness ready to volunteer & come help my Nigie with her impending birth??


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I had a 2# kid I'd smooch / squeeze / love it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap. I never even thought of that. Anyone who is immune to goat cuteness ready to volunteer & come help my Nigie with her impending birth??
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

lilhill said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Nigerians don't have small teats.    This is my NC PromisedLand doe, Fiona.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/470_fiona4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You goat people sure like to show off your does' udders!  How much milk does your girl give you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She freshened on nov. 22nd so this will be the first time for milking since she has been here.  I will let ya know in a couple of weeks how much she puts in the pail.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I can't wait to find out how much she milk she gives.


----------



## Stacykins

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I had a 2# kid I'd smooch / squeeze / love it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap. I never even thought of that. Anyone who is immune to goat cuteness ready to volunteer & come help my Nigie with her impending birth??
Click to expand...

Anyone immune to _that_ measure of cute has no soul and a heart of ice, not someone I'd trust with goat babies, haha!


----------



## lilhill

. Have to agree with that.  Oh, yeah, my babies get a lot of hugs and kisses.  So, guess I am the crazy goat lady.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm

My smallest Nigerian kid was 1.10lbs at birth, she was one of quints.   She is the black one, Wild Wind Farm Marcel.


----------



## CCourson05

Wild Wind Farm said:
			
		

> My smallest Nigerian kid was 1.10lbs at birth, she was one of quints.   She is the black one, Wild Wind Farm Marcel.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1041_img_1385.jpg


That thing is adorable. It looks like a teacup.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Wild Wind Farm said:
			
		

> My smallest Nigerian kid was 1.10lbs at birth, she was one of quints.   She is the black one, Wild Wind Farm Marcel.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1041_img_1385.jpg


Awww!  She is adorable! And thats a whole lot of goat kids! How rare is it to get quintuplets?
I am starting to think my sweaters need to be smaller..


----------

